# Horton on the Today Show. Well sort of.



## Augusta (Feb 3, 2005)

Mike Horton was on the Today show yesterday. His spot was so brief that if you blink you might miss it. The featured person was Joe Osteen. I had never heard of him but he has a mega church and has never been to seminary.




What was so interesting was you would think that Horton wrote the questions she asked him about what his critics were saying. She asked him quite a few questions which exactly mirror what more orthodox or reformed people think is wrong about that kind of health and wealth gospel. I wish they would have made it a more balanced interview with both sides but at least she asked the right questions and Osteen was of course not bothered by any of them. He thinks he is a positive force in the world by telling people what they want to hear and making them feel good. Uuhhhggg!!

Here is where to watch the interview. You click the launch button above the article.

Today Show interview


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 3, 2005)

Seems like the latest flavor of the month for evangelicalism. 

Sounds like Clement Stone, Napoleon Hill, Norman Vincent Peale, Dale Carnigie, Zig-Ziglar, Rober Schuller repackaged for the 21st century with a little more sprinkling of bible on it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 4, 2005)

And to think, years ago Osteen was one of my favorites.


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 6, 2005)

There is currently a blog-ing movement to take Osteen out, Hanegraaff-style. The logic is that, since he is the pastor of America's largest church and a best selling-author (he has a huge following among the TBN crowd), the best thing to do would be to discredit him before he can be considered a spokesman for mainline or orthodox Christianity.


----------



## king of fools (Feb 7, 2005)

I couldn't get the video to work, anyone have a different link?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

It sort of treats the Bible as a collection of fortune cookies," says Michael Horton

Wonderful. 

Vershal:
There is currently a blog-ing movement to take Osteen out, Hanegraaff-style

What do you mean, Hanegraff-style?


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> What do you mean, Hanegraff-style?


You're familiar with Hank Hanegraff's _Counterfeit Revival_ material, no? His apologetic is fairly popular, and it has kind of become a standard that young bucks use for exposing false teachers in the blogging world (i.e. finding as many heretical teachings as possible, comparing them with scripture, and then examining the broader implications) . _I_ know that, and I read far fewer blogs than you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by future expatriate_
> There is currently a blog-ing movement to take Osteen out, Hanegraaff-style. .



To quote one of my favorite scenes from Return of the King. Theoden is battling the infidel forces on the plains of pelennor and the Rohirrim have encircled one of the gigantic oliphants and Theoden cries:

Bring him down! Bring him down! Bring him down!

Sadly, though, tragedy strikes Theoden soon after


----------



## hhtuck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Blog-o-rama*

Internet Monk Challenge


----------

